# Family defends not saving joey from snake



## News Bot (Dec 31, 2009)

*Published On:* 31-Dec-09 05:31 PM
*Source:* The Cairns Post via NEWS.com.au

A FAMILY who watched a python eat a young wallaby in their backyard says public backlash for not helping the joey is "water off a duck's back".

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 31, 2009)

It's nature, you don't mess with that kinda stuff.


----------



## garycahill (Dec 31, 2009)

How can you save a dead animal?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 31, 2009)

*** even if u tried u then get attacked by the mum after, so its either, sit back and watch in amazment as nature takes its course, or stuff nature up and get attacked by a mother walliby,mmm i know which one I would choose. people said she should have hit it with a shovel, disgusting. at least she is aware of the fines and that she didn't kill it.


Will


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 31, 2009)

There was a story just on the tv news about a Green Tree frog eating a Brown Tree snake in Brisvegas.
Wonder how many people will bitch about the guy not making an effort to save the snake?


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 31, 2009)

exactly blackdog. Snakes in the real world are like cats on these forums.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 1, 2010)

So...
If you save the joey then the snake will just go and eat something else.
I've been reading thee comments and most say let nature but there are also some really well thought out replies



> All Pythons should be registered and the breed gradually phased out. Do we have to wait until a
> child or, God forbid, someone's Poodle gets eaten before the Government acts.
> Posted by: Bull of Moe 9:24pm Wednesday
> Comment 17 of 54


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 1, 2010)

Whyy should they be phased out? I doubt they know that if we phase out snakes we will be completely over run with rabits mice, foxes etc. haha they called pythons a breed, and they care about poodles :lol:


Will


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 1, 2010)

These people must have a few missing chromosomes maybe?
Hopefully one day we can breed these people out of the gene pool!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 1, 2010)

All Pythons should be registered and the breed gradually phased out. Do we have to wait until a
child or, God forbid, someone's Poodle gets eaten before the Government acts.
Posted by: Bull of Moe 9:24pm Wednesday 
Comment 17 of 54 .............WE all know how detrimental pythons can be on AUSTRALIAS poodle population now  This way of thinking doesnt surprise me ...most of us snake catchers have been told many a great story or 100 .....for some reason they feel the need to tell you ....


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Jan 1, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> These people must have a few missing chromosomes maybe?
> Hopefully one day we can breed these people out of the gene pool!


 

LOL gold!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 1, 2010)

Can somebody please explain how you can save a DEAD AND HALF EATEN wallaby?


----------



## Weezer (Jan 1, 2010)

It was their OBLIGATION to rescue that poor native wallaby and offer a Maltese Terrier or Brisbane Bronco in its place.


----------



## Weezer (Jan 1, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Can somebody please explain how you can save a DEAD AND HALF EATEN wallaby?



Maybe someone from Newcastle could answer that for you. They have experience resurrecting Joey.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 1, 2010)

Weezer said:


> It was their OBLIGATION to rescue that poor native wallaby and offer a Maltese Terrier or Brisbane Bronco in its place.


 
Even a scrubby couldn't stomach a Bronco


----------



## Weezer (Jan 1, 2010)

You're right Mudi Scrubbies have no tolerance for Coca Leaf. 

Wouldn't be the first time a Bronco got in trouble for a run in with a Scrub '.


----------



## Nodrog (Jan 2, 2010)

The more poodles that die to snakes the better i hate those dogs.....


----------



## serpaint (Jan 2, 2010)

whats better for your kids, being talked to and guided through the harsh areas of natural reality? or being a 'kid' freaking whilst watching mum being shreaded and pin cushioned by a WILD and ANGRY 4m scrub python while trying to fend off a panicking roo to save a suffocated and broken dead joey? I don't get people some times....


----------



## PhilK (Jan 2, 2010)

But it's so CALLOUS you guys!


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 2, 2010)

jim richards of townsville said:


> thank god the python killed that horrible beast. Now the cute little blades of grass can live in peace, safe from the horror once wrought upon them by hoardes of ravenous wallabies.i would not hesitate to kill a wallaby, i'd say i did it in self defense. Anyone who wouldn't try and help innocent grass from such an attack is an inhuman monster and a gutless coward. A new breed of psychopath.next time you're in a flood or a hurricane don't ask for help, you wouldn't help grass if it needed help!





hahaha


----------



## channi (Jan 2, 2010)

Funny stuff but I honestly think the guy who made to poodle comment did it with their tongue firmly planted in cheek.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

I've eaten roo. It's quite tasty actually, the scrubby is definitely a conniseur.


----------

